# CWC quartz watch



## Skirrid (Oct 9, 2019)

Hello I have found a watch in my late husband's belongings, any info greatly received. Under the CWC is T in circle. On the back 6B/6645-99 and under that 6052627 and under that the letter C?


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Skirrid (Oct 9, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

It sounds like a 'G10' watch - potentially military issue although available to purchase for civilians too... I think the 'C' signifies the latter.

The 'T' signifies Tritium luminous material for the 'glow in the dark' bits on the dial and hands. If original it won't glow anymore! CWC stopped using Tritium a while ago and it has a limited lifetime.

Does it look like this (apart from the 'T')? https://www.cwcwatch.com/products/cwc-gs2000-issue-watch-w-date


----------



## Skirrid (Oct 9, 2019)

Thank you and yes it does look like that. There is no strap.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Skirrid said:


> Thank you and yes it does look like that. There is no strap.


 No problem at all. If you want to find a strap for it, you can search for an "18mm NATO" on eBay (etc.); as much choice as you could hope for, and the work of 30 seconds to swap.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Hope this helps a little

6645 - military wristwatch

99 - NATO code for UK

The number 6052627 would indicate a GS 2000 model, which were available with the "T".










What colour is the dial on yours ?



Skirrid said:


> Hello I have found a watch in my late husband's belongings, any info greatly received. Under the CWC is T in circle. On the back 6B/6645-99 and under that 6052627 and under that the letter C?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

With Wrenny, I empathise with your loss.

I have just looked at Ziggy's link and I must admit that I am gobsmacked by the prices being asked for those CWC "reissue" watches - ludicrous in my opinion, and I don't approve of inaccurately designating the type of lume used either.


----------



## Skirrid (Oct 9, 2019)

Thank you all, the dial.is.black but I made an error, it's not a T in circle but an L


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Skirrid said:


> Thank you all, the dial.is.black but I made an error, it's not a T in circle but an L


 L just indicates it has a different type of luminous paint on the hands and dots marking the hours, it would date the watch as being made after 2002


----------



## Peloponezian (Dec 2, 2019)

JoT said:


> L just indicates it has a different type of luminous paint on the hands and dots marking the hours, it would date the watch as being made after 2002


 Jumping on the thread from a sideline, interesting to hear that thank you, I was under the misguided impression that the L denoted it was a lithium battery/movement, now I know thank you.


----------

